# Oceanic Dive Computer USB cable



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have one? I am just too damn cheap to spend $100 on a $5.00 usb interface cable:banghead.Ichecked ebay and they seem to have agood lock on the cable asfar as pricing goes even on there. I would like to get the dives off of my dive computer and would need to borrow a cable etc... I have a Oceanic Versa Pro computer. If you have one and are willing to let me borrow it, you would be my hero. Not really, but it sounded good.

Thanks


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Jon - Give Me a call - 850-830-5471

Jay


----------

